# New look?



## syphix

What's up with the forum today?? It looks....weird.


----------



## Chuck W

I hope it's April fools...

FYI you can change the skin the board uses, in your settings.


----------



## Button Pusher

I thought the same thing. Weird color scheme. It is the 1st of course.


----------



## MikeR7

syphix said:


> What's up with the forum today?? It looks....weird.


It changed in the middle of my surfing in the last few minutes. I like the new look. Easy on the eyes. :lol:


----------



## syphix

If you go into your control panel and then "options", you can change to use "DBSTalk default", which should push you back to the other "skin"...this grey and blue one is the one listed "Forum default". There's about 7-8 other skins available, too...


----------



## Satsince1978

Blue on blue, small print, VERY HARD TO READ! 
How or where do I change Skins??


----------



## Carl Spock

Reboot! Where's the reboot menu? :eek2:


----------



## Chris Blount

Just having a bit of fun today.  You can change it back to "DBSTak Default" using the style dropdown at the bottom of each page.


----------



## Doug Brott

Nice! .. :lol:


----------



## Carl Spock

There it is. At the bottom left of each page. I never noticed it before.


----------



## Carl Spock

Either Chris is continuing to frell around with the board or I'm having one of those flashbacks I was always warned about but never have experienced.

I hope it's the later. I've always wanted one. :grin:


----------



## houskamp

Chris Blount said:


> Just having a bit of fun today.  You can change it back using the style dropdown at the bottom of the page.


wheew.. I was going blind trying to read it :eek2:


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan

U G L Y! Hard to read.


----------



## carl6

Wow, it sure took me awhile to figure out how to get back to normal. I was just thinking about how I wouldn't be reading DBSTalk much anymore.

I was pretty sure it was a n April 1st issue, glad it is easily rectified.

Chris, what's your address (so I can send the bill for my eye surgery)?:lol: 

Carl


----------



## GrumpyBear

Not sure what the rest of you are seeing, but I find the new look very easy to read. Got back from Japan last night, logged in here looking for HD news on Dish, and couldn't figure out what was going on.


----------



## bruceko

At first I was thinking what the f---.
Now I find it much easier to read.


----------



## houskamp

so is this the lead up to the Mod war of 2008? :lol:


----------



## wweguy

No offense, but it looks like crap.

April Fools jokes are supposed to be FUNNY, not annoying.


----------



## tcusta00

whoa, someone forgot to take their happy pill today! :lol:


----------



## Incog-Neato

Eeeeeeew ..... fugly!


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

wweguy said:


> No offense, but it looks like crap.
> 
> April Fools jokes are supposed to be FUNNY, not annoying.


*i agree... that was ridiculous... i'm never coming to this site again!!!*


----------



## tcusta00

I call for a strike!!


----------



## tcusta00

Okay, I'm back, I couldn't stay away


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

tcusta00 said:


> Okay, I'm back, I couldn't stay away


me too... i'm over it... :lol:


----------



## phrelin

It's cool that I have a choice. It's just weird that I don't like any style but the default. Too much a creature of habit.


----------



## djzack67

Chris Blount said:


> Just having a bit of fun today.  You can change it back to "DBSTak Default" using the style dropdown at the bottom of each page.


I like it.


----------



## jims

It is a nice new feature, my first thought was that it was similar to what Google did yesterday for Earth Day where they turned off the lights.


----------



## jims

It is also good to have a mobile version.


----------



## Chris Blount

What's interesting is that the dark skin has been on the site since the first year we existed and many users are now seeing it for the first time. Maybe next year I will try one of the other skins.


----------



## tcusta00

Hey at least you're educating people about the different features of the site!


----------



## Chris Blount

tcusta00 said:


> Hey at least you're educating people about the different features of the site!


That is what I liked about this little "prank". It can be easily bypassed and it draws attention to some of the other optional skins we have available. The staff kicked around doing false news stories but I think there will be enough of those around the net. We thought it prudent just to stick with the facts today.


----------



## tcusta00

Chris Blount said:


> The staff kicked around doing false news stories but I think there will be enough of those around the net.


You underestimate the mindset of the membership here, too, to perpetuate said stories: :lol:

http://dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=124568

I'm sure more will be forthcoming.


----------



## jgriffin7

Chris, I didn't even know we could change this stuff, so thanks for pointing it out. I love it!


----------



## houskamp

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=90369


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

houskamp said:


> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=90369


:lol: ... that's awesome!! i wasn't really active back then so i missed that...


----------



## houskamp

That day was a riot


----------



## SDizzle

I will leave the skin this way for today, I will play along!


----------



## Colochief

I like the new look!!!!


----------



## Drew2k

Chris Blount said:


> Just having a bit of fun today.  You can change it back to "DBSTak Default" using the style dropdown at the bottom of each page.


But! But! But! I have 42 pages open from my email subscription messages ... I have to change each one - one at a time! :eek2:


----------



## bobnielsen

I was able to reset it yesterday, but this morning it somehow reset itself to "DBSTalk Mobile". That looked really weird!


----------

